# ASUS P5B jmicron IDE controller problem

## Addz4115

Hey

I have been reading many posts over the last few days with no luck I have an ASUS P5B and it has a JMicron IDE controller. When i boot it comes up with:

```
hda: lost interrupt

ide: failed opcode was: unknown
```

hda is my DVD/RW drive 

I was wondering if anyone could please give me some help with this

----------

## d2_racing

Do you use the Gentoo 2007.0 LiveCd ?

----------

## Addz4115

No i used the Jmicron gentoo small cd

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try the Gentoo 2007.0 minimal CD ?

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

----------

## Addz4115

gentoo is already installed and working on my pc it just won't boot when i plug in the cdrom drives

----------

## bastibasti

try kerneloption "all-generic-ide"

----------

## Addz4115

were do i do that

----------

## Addz4115

OK i added "all-generic-ide" but that didn't work

----------

## bastibasti

worked fine using my motherboard. 

what settings do you use in bios?

----------

## Fazi

I have the same motherboard and the same problem. I use two hard disks, SATA and ATA. It happens when I boot my Linux from ATA drive. I set in BIOS SATA drive as 1st disk.

What's going on with this JMicrons?

----------

## eccerr0r

another useless 'me too post here' - my JMicron onboard adaptor fails like that.

However I found that having ACPI enabled allows it to boot just fine.

Unfortunately ACPI support causes the machine to hang just after reading in the DSDT so I can't leave it on  :Sad: 

Hmm.

----------

